# jagged font problem in acrobat



## MartinMJM (Feb 14, 2008)

I created a simple layout in InDesign, outlined the fonts, but also am using a curve placed from illustrator.

I then exported to Press quality pdf, but when my client opens pdf on his PC, the fonts and curve are jagged.

is it because he is viewing on a PC?
I want to send this pdf to Kinkos, and it looks great on my mac, but want to be 100% sure it opens okay on other computers.

please advise. Thanks! Marty


----------



## MacGizmo (Feb 15, 2008)

There's really no reason to outline the fonts in InDesign, and I suspect that *may* be your problem. Just embed them when you create the PDF. Also, if the font has an effect such as a drop shadow or other transparency effect applied to it, you may want to check the "flattener" settings to make sure they're set to high-resolution.

It's difficult to troubleshoot without actually seeing the PDF file, as you suspect, it might just be your client's installation of Acrobat. Perhaps it is as simple as they have the view set to something other than 100% which will cause "jaggy" fonts and vector lines.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 15, 2008)

Export to PDF/X-1a and you'll avoid this issue most likely. Fonts are included with this format. Your PC counterpart most likely does not have the fonts in your file, hence the jagged fonts when he/she views your file.

Kinkos has its own file process and you have to send them files online. They are very particular about format as well. Go here for more:
http://www.fedex.com/us/officeprint/onlineprint/


----------



## MartinMJM (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for answering. however, the reason i outlined is to avoid the font issue, since i knew the PC would not have that font, and actually i did export as PDF/x-1, and client is viewing at different magnifications, all of them still jaggy. i'm sure it will look fine on kinkos' machine?


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, saving pdf/x-1a is a better alternative to outlining. You lose the benefit of a smaller file size since fonts render when they are embedded in a pdf file on their own.

Kinkos doesn't just accept any file; you have to rip through their online file process/checker. Unless your local store accepts files in person, this is how it goes.


----------



## flogo (May 23, 2008)

MartinMJM said:


> I created a simple layout in InDesign, outlined the fonts, but also am using a curve placed from illustrator.
> 
> I then exported to Press quality pdf, but when my client opens pdf on his PC, the fonts and curve are jagged.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, I think this tip will helps.
When creating your pdf document, please don't outline the fonts.
These are the steps you must follow very carefully.
1) Open your document in Acrobat 7 or higher.
2) Save the document as PostScript (.ps) > Click setting > check the convert fonts to outline > Save.
3) Open the .ps document in Adobe Distiller to convert it again to become PDF file.
4) Let's try open the new PDF document. No more jagged fonts.

Try it today!
http://www.futuristiclogo.com


----------



## chuanist (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep. You have to export or save-to .eps (or .ps if your software has that option) and then run Distiller. Distiller has been running behind the scenes for so long most of us have probably almost forgotten about it. But Apple in its wisdom has broken something in 10.6.x and 10.7 that fritzes 'print to PDF' and also any use of the Adobe PDF Printer PPD.

Thanks, Apple!


----------

